# a vs. in (un dato luogo)



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Ho una semplice domanda (non uguale a quella del thread _"in/nella/alla macelleria"_ ...): quale dei seguenti esempi non è corretto oppure meno preferito e perché? 

La Piazza di Spagna si trova *a* Roma
La Piazza di Spagna si trova *in* Roma
Vado *a* Roma
Vado *in* Roma

Addesso sono *a* casa
Addesso sono *in* casa
Vado *a* casa
Vado *in* casa

Grazie.


----------



## gc200000

francisgranada said:


> Ciao *a *tutti,
> 
> Piazza di Spagna si trova *a* Roma
> Piazza di Spagna si trova *in* Roma
> Vado *a* Roma
> Vado *in* Roma
> 
> Adesso sono *a* casa
> Adesso sono *in* casa
> Vado *a* casa  (mi trovo in qualunque posto della città e vado a casa)
> Vado *in* casa  (mi trovo appena fuori casa, in giardino e vado in casa)


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Ciao tutti,
> 
> Ho una semplice domanda (non uguale a quella del thread _"in/nella/alla macelleria"_ ...): quale dei seguenti esempi non è corretto oppure meno preferito e perché?
> 
> La Piazza di Spagna si trova *a* Roma
> La Piazza di Spagna si trova *in* Roma poco usato
> Vado *a* Roma
> Vado *in* Romapochissimo usato
> 
> Addesso sono *a* casa
> Addesso sono *in* casa
> Vado *a* casa
> Vado *in* casa
> 
> Grazie.


----------



## francisgranada

À... bello. Quelle sfumature nel caso di "_a casa/in casa_" non conoscevo. 

Invece, "... _si trova_ _in Roma_", non so perché, ma non mi suona tanto male ... 

Allora, quando si tratta di una città, non si usa mai la preposizione  *in* ?  

Per esempio:
_Il presidente Napolitano abita *in* Roma
__Il presidente Napolitano abita* a* Roma
__Il treno si ferma *in* Trieste
__Il treno si ferma *a* Trieste
__La famosa torre pendente è *in* Pisa
__La famosa torre pendente è *a* Pisa
__Mio amico è addesso *in* Parigi_
_Mio amico è addesso *a* Parigi_
ecc.


----------



## infinite sadness

In italiano standard no, non si usa mai o quasi mai. Ci possono essere usi locali o localistici.


----------



## gc200000

francisgranada said:


> Allora, quando si tratta di una città, non si usa mai la preposizione  *in* ?



Mai.


----------



## infinite sadness

Diciamo quasi mai, perché è noto che i palermitani lo usino (sono in Palermo, vado in Palermo, ecc...)


----------



## Ruminante

infinite sadness said:


> Diciamo quasi mai, perché è noto che i palermitani lo usino (sono in Palermo, vado in Palermo, ecc...)


Scusa la sottigliezza Infinite, non sono esperta in materia ma mi chiedo: "usino" non dovrebbe essere all'indicativo, "usano" dato che è una cosa nota? Forse è un altro uso regionale/locale? 
Grazie 1000


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... veramente neanche io sono un esperto ma penso che tu hai ragione.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... veramente neanche io sono un esperto ma penso che tu hai ragione.



Perché non dici "...ma penso che tu *abbia *ragione." ?
(sì ... è un poco "off topic" fuori tema , nonostante ci aiuta ...)


----------



## infinite sadness

Perché sono un po' diabolico. Sai, errare humanum est, perseverare autem diabolicum.


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Ho una semplice domanda (non uguale a quella del thread _"in/nella/alla macelleria"_ ...): quale dei seguenti esempi non è corretto oppure meno preferito e perché?
> 
> La Piazza di Spagna si trova *a* Roma tick: lingua standard)
> La Piazza di Spagna si trova *in* Roma ( solo nel linguaggio burocratico o nelle informazioni stradali, e solo con i verbi di "stato in luogo": risiedo in Bologna, è situato in, ecc.)
> Vado *a* Roma  (in italiano, il verbo di movimento con una città come destinazione regge solo la prep. "a")
> 
> Addesso sono *a* casa
> Addesso sono *in* casa  (*in *casa = *dentro *casa)
> Vado *a* casa
> Vado *in* casa (= sono in cortile, entro in casa)
> 
> Grazie.





> Allora, quando si tratta di una città, non si usa mai la preposizione  *in* ?  Non nella lingua "normale".
> 
> Per esempio:
> _Il presidente Napolitano *risiede in* Roma  (linguaggio burocratico, nota che ti ho cambiato il verbo "abitare" - normale - con "risiedere" - più formale)
> __Il presidente Napolitano abita* a* Roma __(lingua standard) _
> _Il treno si ferma *in* Trieste (puoi trovarlo nei libretti ferroviari, ma non lo sentirai dire da nessuno in un contesto normale)
> __Il treno si ferma *a* Trieste / __La famosa torre pendente è *a* Pisa  (le altre sono sbagliate)
> 
> __Il mio amico adesso è a Parigi_ / Il mio amico è a Parigi, adesso. / Adesso il mio amico è a Parigi (l'avverbio di tempo "adesso" non va in quella posizione che hai scritto)


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie a tutti.
Questo "forum linguisticum" è veramente "phantasticum" . (non voglio dire "grandi parole" ma - sinceramente - è così)


----------



## francisgranada

Speciali grazie a cara Ursu-Lab per l'_analisi profonda e perfettissima ...  
_


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> La Piazza di Spagna si trova *a* Roma
> La Piazza di Spagna si trova *in* Roma



Un piccolo appunto (nel caso tu non abbia osservato con attenzione la prima risposta di gc200000): non usare l'articolo 

Piazza di Spagna si trova a Roma


----------



## zone noire

francisgranada said:


> Allora, quando si tratta di una città, non si usa mai la preposizione *in* ?


 
Nelle Marche (regione molto vicina a me) e precisamente in tutto l'anconetano chiunque è del posto ti dirà che sta andando *in* Ancona


----------



## infinite sadness

zone noire said:


> Nelle Marche (regione molto vicina a me) e precisamente in tutto l'anconetano chiunque è del posto ti dirà che sta andando *in* Ancona


Visto? già ne abbiamo trovato due, Palermo e Ancona. Si fa presto a dire "mai!" dopo che uno aveva detto che potevano esserci usi locali differenti. Perciò "mai dire mai!"


----------



## ursu-lab

> quale dei seguenti esempi non è *corretto *





infinite sadness said:


> Visto? già ne abbiamo trovato due, Palermo e Ancona. Si fa presto a dire "mai!" dopo che uno aveva detto che potevano esserci usi locali differenti. Perciò "mai dire mai!"



Essendo uno studente di italiano come lingua straniera, si dà per scontato che Francisgranada voglia imparare l'italiano "standard", non le infinite varietà *dialettali *(che saranno almeno un centinaio, una per ogni città) che sono solo degli "adattamenti" all'italiano del dialetto locale e cambiano ogni venti chilometri (a volte meno). 
Nelle grammatiche e nei manuali della lingua italiana, nel capitolo dedicato alle preposizioni viene spiegato chiaramente che i verbi di movimento reggono la preposizione "a" quando il complemento di moto a luogo è il nome di una città. Sempre, non ci sono eccezioni.

Cioè, va bene scrivere "ad Ancona *gli anconetani *dicono _vado in Ancona"_ (a Pesaro probabilmente non lo farà nessuno), però sarebbe più giusto aggiungere: "*ma *è dialettale, in italiano non è corretto". 

Mi chiedo: perché creare tanta confusione inutile (preposizioni à gogo, congiuntivi liberi, ecc.) a delle persone che si stanno impegnando seriamente a imparare la nostra lingua? Se loro che sono stranieri si sforzano, non potremmo fare altrettanto?


----------



## infinite sadness

Perché qui siamo in un forum di conversazione, non in una scuola.

E poi scusa, anche io avevo specificato "i palermitani dicono..." (sottinteso: non ti sorprendere se qualche volta lo sentirai).


----------



## gc200000

infinite sadness said:


> Visto? già ne abbiamo trovato due, Palermo e Ancona. Si fa presto a dire "mai!" dopo che uno aveva detto che potevano esserci usi locali differenti. Perciò "mai dire mai!"



E' ovvio che quando dico mai intendo in italiano.

Ad Ancona si usa anche il singolare col plurale (es. "E' tutti matti"), che per noi è assurdo. 

Credo che a uno straniero interessi principalmente la lingua standard


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> ... Francisgranada voglia imparare l'italiano "standard", non le infinite varietà *dialettali *...



Non c'è alcun problema, dal contesto dei post si capisce benissimo quando si parla dell'italiano standard e quando di dialetti o "regionalismi".

Per quanto riguarda me, mi preoccupo un po' di linguistica (come hobby), per cui mi piace conoscere anche quella grande varietà linguistica delle lingue romanze.  

Comunque, grazie tanto per la tua simpatica preoccupazione  !


----------



## francisgranada

Montesacro said:


> ...nel caso tu non abbia osservato con attenzione la prima risposta di gc200000 ...



È vero


----------



## Ruminante

francisgranada said:


> Speciali grazie alla cara Ursu-Lab per l'_analisi profonda e perfettissima ... _


Caro F.C. dimenticavo di correggerti, qui davanti a "cara" ci vuole l'articolo. Hai anche aperto una discussione sugli articoli, che mi ha fatto pensare a questo errore che non ti avevamo prontamente corretto!
Quindi, Caro francisgranada, ... ma "salutiamo *il *caro F.C."
Buona giornata


----------



## Ruminante

francisgranada said:


> Perché non dici "...ma penso che tu *abbia *ragione." ?
> (sì ... è un poco "off topic" fuori tema , nonostante ci aiuta ...)


Vorrei rispondere su questo uso del congiuntivo anche se è OT, perchè forse non l'abbiamo sottolineato abbastanza: il congiuntivo si usa poco in lingua corrente. A volte stona anche in lingua corrente non usarlo, ad esempio: il dizionario WordReference riporta: "penso che lui sia colpevole". In questo caso, non ci starebbe bene "che lui è colpevole" ma forse piu' per "delicatezza"...?. Nello stesso ordine di idee, io dico tranquillamente 0"penso che hai ragione", "penso che sei stato bravo". Non è grammaticalmente corretto, credo, ma non ci si fa piu' caso in lingua corrente.
Saluti


----------



## olaszinho

"mi preoccupo un po' di linguistica" 

Szia Francisgranada, si dice mi occupo un po' di linguistica....


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Szia Francisgranada, si dice mi occupo un po' di linguistica....



Errare _hungarum _est ...


----------



## francisgranada

Ruminante said:


> Caro F.C. dimenticavo di correggerti, qui davanti a "cara" ci vuole l'articolo. Hai anche aperto una discussione sugli articoli, che mi ha fatto pensare a questo errore che non ti avevamo prontamente corretto!
> Quindi, Caro francisgranada, ... ma "salutiamo *il *caro F.C."
> Buona giornata



Grazie ! Infatti, è una buona risposta indiretta alle cose che chiedevo nella discussione sugli articoli.


----------



## mertigo

Ciao. Vorrei domandare anch'io su "*a o in*": 

Si dice "a casa". - _C'é un uomo *a* casa_, vero?

Ma anche si puo dire : _il nome delle persona che abitano *nella* casa_. (l'ho visto nel mio libro d'italiano)

Che cosa é la regola su questo argomento? 

E anche si dice "a scuola" _- C'é una ceremonia a scuola / o alla scuola?_
E anche si dice : "in questa scuola" ma non "a questa scuola". Vero o sbaglio io?

_In una scuola non puoi ascolatare la musica ad alta voce_. Perché "in una scuola" ma non "a una scuola"??


----------



## francisgranada

mertigo said:


> Ciao. Vorrei domandare anch'io su "*a o in*":
> 
> Si dice "a casa". - _C'é un uomo *a* casa_, vero?
> 
> Ma anche si puo dire : _il nome delle persona che abitano *nella* casa_. (l'ho visto nel mio libro d'italiano)
> 
> Che cosa é la regola su questo argomento? ...


 
"Giovanni è a casa" [senza articolo] significa, che Giovanni si trova nel luogo dove abita (at home)

"Giovanni è nella casa" [con articolo] significa, che Giovanni si trova _dentro_ la casa (e non sul tetto oppure nel giardino...) 

_(Per quanto riguarda i tuoi esempi con "scuola", la logica è simile, ma preferisco aspettare la spiegazione d'un madrelingua  ....)_


----------



## olaszinho

Si può dire sia c'è un uomo *a casa* che *in ca*sa negli esempi da voi proposti, vale a dire dentro la casa.
C'è una cerimonia *a scuola*, ma *nella scuola* di mio figlio hanno organizzato una cerimonia. Non si può dire *a una scuola*, ma potresti dire *a/ad una festa*. Quando si indica un luogo preciso: scuola, banca, farmacia, si usa la preposizione in quando è seguita da un articolo indeterminativo: in una scuola, in una banca, in una farmacia. Le regole sono numerose ed anche le eccezioni. Se posso permettermi, in spagnolo l'uso di queste preposizioni è molto più logico, una volta capita la differenza fra moto e stato in luogo.


----------



## Passante

non m ricordo più la grammatica  adesso vado 'più a senso' se mi stona non lo uso
comunque ti consiglio di cercare in grammatica italiana le distinzioni fra:

da piccolo andavo a  scuola complemento di moto a luogo
quando andavo a scuola ...complemento di moto a luogo
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complemento_di_moto_a_luogo
ero nella scuola complemento di stato in luogo
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complemento_di_stato_in_luogo

tali complementi si possono costruire  sia con 'a' che con 'in' ma il compl. di moto a luogo è retto più spesso da 'a' mentre quello di stato in luogo da 'in'
http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/grammatica-italiana/preposizioni-semplici-italiane.htm


momentaneamente non ti so dare altre informazioni se ne trovo altre integrerò


----------



## olaszinho

Passante said:


> non m ricordo più la grammatica  adesso vado 'più a senso' se mi stona non lo uso
> comunque ti consiglio di cercare in grammatica italiana le distinzioni fra:
> 
> da piccolo andavo a scuola complemento di moto a luogo
> quando andavo a scuola ...complemento di moto a luogo
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complemento_di_moto_a_luogo
> ero nella scuola complemento di stato in luogo
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complemento_di_stato_in_luogo
> 
> tali complementi si possono costruire sia con 'a' che con 'in' ma il compl. di moto a luogo è retto più spesso da 'a' mentre quello di stato in luogo da 'in'
> http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/grammatica-italiana/preposizioni-semplici-italiane.htm
> 
> 
> 
> momentaneamente non ti so dare altre informazioni se ne trovo altre integrerò


 
La differenza fra moto a luogo e stato in luogo non aiuta molto in italiano. Si può tranquillamente dire:
vado in farmacia, con la preposizione in
vado alla posta, con la preposizione articolata alla
vado in palestra, ancora con la preposizione in (moto a luogo)
sono in palestra, ancora con la preposizione in (stato in luogo).
Per completare e confondere ancora un pochino:
vado da mio fratello (moto a luogo)
sono dal dottore (stato in luogo).


----------



## Istriano

Un amico mio (è toscano) ha scritto (su Facebook):


> *scusate l'assenza ma ero in Romaaaaaaaa *


 Si tratta di un uso toscano?
Grazie.


----------



## fabinn

Assolutamente no!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Aggiungo, per puro amor di documentazione, che gli Urbinati dicono sempre e solo "in Urbino", ma penso sia un uso legato al desiderio di non avere due vocali adiacenti.
Idem dicasi per gli ascolani, che stanno (vanno) in Ascoli.
Per quanto riguarda gli anconetani, aggiungo il loro tipico "Ebbèlli ibbimbi!

Saluti.

GS


----------



## pizzi

GS, penso sia un uso regionale ma non strettamente dialettale. Nulla vieterebbe il ricorso a una congiunzione eufonica _ad_ Ascoli .

Se discrimino tra uso regionale e dialetto, è perché lavoro spesso nelle Marche, e gli indigeni si rivolgono a me in correttissimo e ricchissimo italiano.  *In* + nome di città è colà universale , come già postato *oltre* (per rimanere *in* Urbino ).


----------



## Vero0212

Ciao a tutti,

ho di nuovo una domanda che tratta del verbo "andare" + le preposizioni IN / A.

In combinazione con il luogo "ufficio", ho imparato nei corsi *"andare in ufficio". *

Un alunno ha scritto "Il ragioniere lavora all'ufficio".  Secondo voi anche questa frase è corretta? Nel caso di sì, ha un significato diverso da "Il ragioniere lavora in ufficio"?

Un'altra domanda è: andare + in / all'ospedale

Che cosa è più corretto, secondo voi?


Grazie a tutti in anticipo!

Tanti saluti!


----------



## lorenzos

Vero0212 said:


> "Il ragioniere lavora all'ufficio". Secondo voi anche questa frase è corretta? Nel caso di Se sì, ha un significato diverso da "Il ragioniere lavora in ufficio"?


Secondo me non è corretta, dovrebbe avere una specificazione: _"Il ragioniere lavora all'ufficio (nell'ufficio) anagrafe / personale / spedizioni..."
 "Il ragioniere lavora in ufficio"_ è corretta ma poco usata; alcuni contesti d'uso:
_ "Il ragioniere lavora in ufficio, i sopralluoghi li fa il geometra"_​_"Il contadino lavora nei campi, l'operaio nell'officina, il ragioniere lavora in ufficio"_​_"Il ragioniere lavora in ufficio tutto il giorno"_​Riguardo l'ospedale riporto una risposta più autorevole della mia




ma è sempre meglio non doverci andare


----------



## Starless74

Secondo me sarebbero corrette grammaticalmente ma, essendo non standardizzate nell'uso, sono da evitare se si vuol suonare "nativi".


----------



## Vero0212

lorenzos said:


> Secondo me non è corretta, dovrebbe avere una specificazione: _"Il ragioniere lavora all'ufficio (nell'ufficio) anagrafe / personale / spedizioni..."
> "Il ragioniere lavora in ufficio"_ è corretta ma poco usata; alcuni contesti d'uso:
> _ "Il ragioniere lavora in ufficio, i sopralluoghi li fa il geometra"_​_"Il contadino lavora nei campi, l'operaio nell'officina, il ragioniere lavora in ufficio"_​_"Il ragioniere lavora in ufficio tutto il giorno"_​Riguardo l'ospedale riporto una risposta più autorevole della mia
> View attachment 43030
> ma è sempre meglio non doverci andare


Mille grazie per la tua risposta!


----------

